# lost lab in Reigate



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

Labradors Lost Dark Yellow Working Type Lab - Reigate, Surrey


----------



## Dirky47 (Oct 20, 2009)

Dogs at the picture are so cute and adorable. I home they will find their way back home.


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

found..............


----------



## Dirky47 (Oct 20, 2009)

dexter said:


> found..............


Wow! Glory to God. :001_tt1:


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

dexter said:


> found..............


*Thats great news.*


----------



## Dirky47 (Oct 20, 2009)

JANICE199 said:


> *Thats great news.*


All we can do now is to learn from our mistakes. Double your security regarding your pets to prevent losing them :wink:


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

Dirky47 said:


> All we can do now is to learn from our mistakes. Double your security regarding your pets to prevent losing them :wink:


and DON'T leave them tied up outside a supermarket and shut all doors and gates when there's likely to be fireworks going off.


----------



## Dirky47 (Oct 20, 2009)

dexter said:


> and DON'T leave them tied up outside a supermarket and shut all doors and gates when there's likely to be fireworks going off.


I know thanks for the reminder mate.


----------

